# Reverse Side



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

This is the reverse side of the cherry bowl. Click on picture to enlarge and you can see this wood is starting to spalt. I love this wood when it gets spalted. Mitch


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Very cool, I love spalted wood period.. beautiful!

Corey


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Corey
Thanks again. I have several large pieces of cherry that are well into being spalted. I hate to use them and am going to try to save them till spring and turn something. I know I will lose some by waiting but the looks of the stuff I turn will be spectacular as far as the looks of the wood goes. Just hope I can turn something to complement the looks of the wood. Mitch


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Good looking cherry wood. Spalted wood is a really pretty wood no matter what kind.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Bernie
I agree with that 100 percent. Mitch


----------

